# THE MORMON AND THE IRISHMAN...



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If this one is pushing it... let me know and I'll remove it





A Mormon was seated next to an Irishman on a flight from London.... After the plane was airborne, drink orders
were taken. The Irishman asked for a whiskey, which was promptly brought and placed before him.
The flight attendant then asked the Mormon if he would like a drink. He replied in disgust, "I'd rather be savagely raped by a dozen whores than let liquor touch my lips."The Irishman then handed his drink back to the attendant and said,"Me, too, I didn't know we had a choice."


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: I'm waiting for the rest of the replys. o-||


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the dozen whores.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A dozen whores!? You mean Sacramento Kings chearleaders were on the same flight?
http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2008/ ... andal.html


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh that is too funny!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Boy, that one is bad, j/k, fetching hysterical!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

longbow said:


> A dozen whores!? You mean Sacramento Kings chearleaders were on the same flight?
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2008/ ... andal.html


 :O||:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

What if you are Mormon and Irish?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lehi said:


>


I am


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> What if you are Mormon and Irish?


You are too drunk to remember being ravaged by 12 whores...the last thing you can remember after the whisky was some high stepping river dancing.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

SWEET!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

NHS said:


> Wind In His Hair said:
> 
> 
> > What if you are Mormon and Irish?
> ...


If you can't remember it, it didn't happen right?


----------

